# Bourbon Bacon?



## smokeamotive (Sep 12, 2011)

Has anyone ever made bacon with Bourbon? Sounds good but I don'y know if the bourbon would have an adverse effect on the cured meat. Whatca think?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2011)

Give it a try!

Personally I'd rather just drink the Bourbon!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 13, 2011)

I did beef in  a whiskey cure it was wicked

give it a try it will be interesting.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 13, 2011)

WOW!

What an awesome idea!!!

What about red wine, if someone is afraid of the bourbon flavor?

You may want to try it on some BBB to save a few bucks, unless you have a belly waiting to be tested???

Todd


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 13, 2011)

I have done the opposite and made bacon infused bourbon. It didn't last long. I can see where the oak flavor and tannins from the bourbon might flavor the bacon but it will be subtle if barely existent after smoking. At least that is my guess. Give it a try.


----------



## nubyte (Sep 16, 2011)

Bourbon bacon sounds fantastic, but i would wonder what effect it would have on the curing process, if any?  Anybody know if marinating a slab of meat after it has been cured has a negative effect on the curing process?  If it doesn't this sounds simple enough, cure it for the standard 10 days, followed by a day or two in your finest bourbon.  this sounds like something i will try next time i make bacon, which at the rate we're eating it, wont be long!


----------



## roller (Sep 16, 2011)

Could you just cure the bacon in the Bourbon ?


----------



## smokeamotive (Sep 17, 2011)

Nubyte said:


> Bourbon bacon sounds fantastic, but i would wonder what effect it would have on the curing process, if any?  Anybody know if marinating a slab of meat after it has been cured has a negative effect on the curing process?  If it doesn't this sounds simple enough, cure it for the standard 10 days, followed by a day or two in your finest bourbon.  this sounds like something i will try next time i make bacon, which at the rate we're eating it, wont be long!







Roller said:


> Could you just cure the bacon in the Bourbon ?


This is exactly what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh great----Mix those two huge addictions!!!

Do they even have such a thing------>>  "A & B-A" (Alcohol & Bacon Anonymous)???

Bear


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 18, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh great----Mix those two huge addictions!!!
> 
> Do they even have such a thing------>>  "A & B-A" (Alcohol & Bacon Anonymous)???
> 
> Bear




Those are for quitters.


----------



## slownlow (Sep 29, 2011)

according to this article, the bourbon should help preserve the meat :


2.4. Combination Curing

Some current recipes for curing have vinegar, citrus juice, or alcohol as ingredients for flavor. Addition of these chemicals in sufficient quantities can contribute to the preservation of the food being cured. 

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_cure.html

Then shop at Todd's place and get some bourbon barrel dust to smoke it with 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21

Man I might have to try this myself.


----------



## smokeamotive (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reference there Slownlow I was wondering if I was going to get a real answer on this. Going to give it a try next time I make some bacon.


----------



## roller (Sep 29, 2011)

Your funny Bear !!!


----------



## slownlow (Sep 30, 2011)

Smokeamotive said:


> Thanks for the reference there Slownlow I was wondering if I was going to get a real answer on this. Going to give it a try next time I make some bacon.



no  problem and good luck.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll be the guinea pig just ship it to me....


----------



## smokin vegas (Oct 3, 2011)

I put a little Jack Daniels in my brine BBQ sauce.  YUMMMMMM  was very tasty


----------

